# Intake



## steel_beetle (Jul 6, 2007)

Not sure what type of intake i should get cold air or short ram?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Intake (steel_beetle)*

If you want noise, get a short-ram. If you want a small performance boost, get a true CAI.
SMG


----------



## TS2003 (Jul 16, 2006)

I got a Neuspeed P-Flow I'll sell you... It's brand new... put it on my car, ran it around for a day then took it off...
$150.00 shipped


----------



## 1.8Beetle (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Intake (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_If you want noise, get a short-ram. If you want a small performance boost, get a true CAI.
SMG

Good luck finding a true CAI made for a Beetle.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Intake (1.8Beetle)*

I got a nice setup that I will post pics of soon!


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Intake (1.8Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Beetle* »_
Good luck finding a true CAI made for a Beetle.

x2 That's why I'm making one.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Intake (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_If you want noise, get a short-ram. If you want a small performance boost, get a true CAI.
SMG

CAI won't do crap for performance on 1.8Ts. In fact, short ram would be better. I suggest you get BPi velocity stack and a filter to go.
http://www.bpinitiatives.com/products.html
It lists K&N part number for the filter needed.
In the end, though, non of the intakes would give much extra power compared to stock...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (1.8Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Beetle* »_
Good luck finding a true CAI made for a Beetle.

Yeah they do, I have this in for high temp painting as we speak:








I'l be doing both a pre and post dyno, so we'll see if any gains are made. I'll also be doing a 3rd dyno at the same time with the new APR DV, just for kicks.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

thats a weird intake kit


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (eurobubble)*

Here it is assembled. Imagine it turned around in the opposite direction and instead of the metal TIP there's a black Samco TIP. Now imagine it in gloss black with no lettering and on the open end there's black tubing that goes into the bumper.
This is a no-oil system, gr8 for areas with clean air and not a lot of dust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by Billsbug at 2:20 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

BTW, u can't really tell from the pics, but it's gigantic, as big as the OEM airbox.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

guess we just have to take ur word for it


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Intake (eurobubble)*

This is a 'closed system', everyone is just used to the red open element Neuspeed look and everyone always says it does nothing for performance, i.e. it's just for looks and sound. 
*"Formula 1 technology combined with street car requirements have created this amazing tool for power. The theories are simple, instead of changing the length of the intake pipe to get to the cold air this kit brings the cold air to the filter.
These filter systems use a special full surround heat shield and the same 3 layer pro-filter Cone foam design. The air moves faster, cooler, and denser.
Turbo engines stock will see a minimum 8 to 10 horsepower increase.








Another great feature of the filter is the sound, when you punch the gas the filter sounds like a jet engine sucking in air, your engine will sound and feel much more aggressive.
And "yes", these are NO Mineral OIL FILTERS! They require no oil! These filters use real filtering technology not relying on oil to do the work that the filter should be doing.
The filter is sold as a complete kit with filter, heat shield, 4 1/2feet of cold air intake tubing, clamps and mounting bracket to secure the filter to a mounting point. We are so convinced that you will consider this the best filter you have ever used, that we offer a full money back guarantee, if you honestly are not totally impressed with the results.
The filter units are 100% completely serviceable and can be cleaned with simple cleaning solutions. No need for special cleaners, just water and soap. General cleaning intervals are between 5 and 8 months and the filter units are serviceable and if cleaned properly can last the lifetime of the vehicle."* 




_Modified by Billsbug at 4:03 PM 8-27-2007_


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

any kits for us slower guys


----------



## steel_beetle (Jul 6, 2007)

that set up actually looks pretty nice
and the price isnt bad either
ill see what money i can come up with =]


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

i want that setup that Bill Has... i saw it the other day.... and i thought it looked Great.... and the COncept was awesome... its sorta like a coled air but not really.... i just want him to post some reviews up...


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Post pics when you get this in Bill! Seriously looking at putting one of these in my car over the winter.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

the tm tuning kit is better when run the right way bill you poser! if you kep it in the engine bay you will have nothing but more hot air flow, but I guess thats not a big deal when your running a stock turbo


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (localcali)*

lol....here comes trouble


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

god it feels good to be back







it kinda makes me feel bad picking on the elderly







well not really


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

......


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

i was looking on TM Tuning last night and this kit is cheap...i spent like 300 bucks on my ABD intake







. let me kno how it turns out


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

I'm scheduled to pick it up this Friday, so it'll be early next week.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

u wont install it when u get it....thats how i am


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Nope, I'll be taking it immediately to Chris for the install and a pre & post dyno, otherwise it'll get banged up 4 sure.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I just put mine on and it sounds awesome with the BT. Ill send ya a video if you give me an email address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whats cool is im running a three inch S4 maf so all the piping is 3 inch also which makes this thing scream........


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

.........


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

whats with the ....... every time cali post's


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Thats his way of ignoring me, talk about a low life


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

............


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I think one period equals each brain cell he has


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Intake (steel_beetle)*

The problem now for bill is that he started doing that so there is no turning back now, let the fun begin


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I just put mine on and it sounds awesome with the BT. Ill send ya a video if you give me an email address. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whats cool is im running a three inch S4 maf so all the piping is 3 inch also which makes this thing scream........ 

I'm down for seeing that video. [email protected]


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

Just youtube it dude.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

My friend is going to swap it from high 8 to dvd and I will have it to you soon! And the dyno chart put out some ridiculous numbers so I hope I find the guy who was doubting 330whp because it is well over that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I think one period equals each brain cell he has









...............


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_My friend is going to swap it from high 8 to dvd and I will have it to you soon! And the dyno chart put out some ridiculous numbers so I hope I find the guy who was doubting 330whp because it is well over that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

..................


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
..................

Come on Bill, just forget and forgive.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

sure why not let me help Bill out....
.........................................................................
.........................................................................
.........................................................................
.........................................................................
although in my case... if this was the number of Brain Cells i had this would be Way Over Exagerated








LoL...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

I dont even know what he is mad about? I think its more jeolousy than anything. Bill is the kind of guy who needs people to think he is important or cool. I think he really is trying to capture his youth through his beetle um can anyone say mid life crisis :laugh Everytime someone posts up a new mod they did he has to come back with something he did or he saw on the internet thats better but the sad thing is his beetle I think looks pretty lame, bad rim choice and a bunch of bolt on junk pieces etc...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

.....................


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

bill did u get the intake today or still waiting for it???


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Manana mi amigo.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

gracias....forgot u have to kno two languages down in miami in order to order food....lol...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_gracias....forgot u have to kno two languages down in miami in order to order food....lol...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I dont even know what he is mad about? I think its more jeolousy than anything. Bill is the kind of guy who needs people to think he is important or cool. I think he really is trying to capture his youth through his beetle um can anyone say mid life crisis :laugh Everytime someone posts up a new mod they did he has to come back with something he did or he saw on the internet thats better but the sad thing is his beetle I think looks pretty lame, bad rim choice and a bunch of bolt on junk pieces etc...... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

im not just saying this because Bill is my Buddy... and i totally have Nothing against you or anyone here because i honestly dont know any of you too well...
But First of all... His Car is Clean as Hell... it does NOT look Lame at all... but whatever thats YOUR Opinion and ill respect it... 
which brings me to point number 2... this is the F-U-C-K-I-N-G internet buddy... everyone has their opinions and some people just dont care about sharing it...
so what if he posts things that he "thinks" are better... or things he has done...
its like a REVO/APR Battle... someone is gonna like one the other is gona like the other... when someone post their numbers with a REVO chip there comes the APR guy saying "my numbers are better i have APR" or post some other guys numbers and says "look at what numbers you can have if you have APR"
!!!Blah F-U-C-K-I-N-G Blah!!!
what you might like he might not like and what he might not like you might not... but we can always appreciate someone elses love for their car...
and honestly all he did was put a bunch of stupid lil;
..............................................................
..............................................................
..............................................................
.............................................................. 
why are you gonna go out and call him out on his age... 
LoL...
that was retarted.... 
anyways.... 
your all a bunch of dorks....

























_Modified by BeetleRape at 11:57 AM 8-30-2007_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

is that you in the pic


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_is that you in the pic









.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_is that you in the pic









YEAH!!!








and im running to go give you a hug!!!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

You all are freaking ridiculous. Just ignore each other's posts and be happy


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_You all are freaking ridiculous. Just ignore each other's posts and be happy









word up


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

see isnt this fun? I still love you all and im glad we can all laugh at each other, brings me back to highschool







Yeahhhhhhhh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_see isnt this fun? I still love you all and im glad we can all laugh at each other, brings me back to highschool







Yeahhhhhhhh! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

..


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_ bills Car is Clean as Hell... it does NOT look Lame at all... but whatever thats YOUR Opinion and ill respect it... 



bills car is sweet...better if seen in person...which u wouldnt kno about, but i will say this cali, i have seen pics of ur car too and ur car is sweet also....so just chill out with this battle


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

There is no battle! Like I said I am just having fun, no hard feelings and no built up anger. I cant get mad when I am on a chat site and have no personal ties with anyone. For all I know I am chatting with a computer


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_There is no battle! Like I said I am just having fun, no hard feelings and no built up anger. I cant get mad when I am on a chat site and have no personal ties with anyone. For all I know I am chatting with a computer









...


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
...
i wanna have fun tooo
!!!!!!!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (localcali)*

im still running to give you that hug Cali...






































































_Modified by BeetleRape at 11:24 AM 8-31-2007_


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

arms open wide on this end brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## steel_beetle (Jul 6, 2007)

im so glad i started this thread


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (steel_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steel_beetle* »_im so glad i started this thread
lol


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Bill, got the intake installed yet?
Please keep this on topic guys.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

i think he said he was getting it installed on monday and having a pre/post dyno


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

i want to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Bill, your period button on your keyboard is gonna break if you keep hitting it, its not worth it man


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_arms open wide on this end brother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

....


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

was chris open today....if so, did it go on and the dynos get run???


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_was chris open today....if so, did it go on and the dynos get run???

I'm waiting for delivery of this black w/chromed top K&N breather filter, it arrives tomorrow. I didn't like the one it came with, a flimsy, red foam type.








Paint wasn't dry yet on Friday, so I hope to pick up the intake today, along w/ the rest of the interior trim bits (gauge surround, etcetcetc). I'll see Chris some time this week.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yeah cant wait to see the huge gains


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_yeah cant wait to see the huge gains









.....


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

where did u get that K&N filter at???

and damn didnt think this thread would reach *3 pages* lol


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_where did u get that K&N filter at???

I called K&N directly and supposedly u can get it at any local car parts store, but no one had it in stock, it's $25 plus shipping if u want it within a week, so I got it at a discount here: https://www.4filters.com/Vent-....html, part number is 62-1390, without the chrome top it's 62-1380.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

sweet thanks....i need one


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_
and damn didnt think this thread would reach *3 pages* lol

I'm not surprised at all. Bill, can you please just **** off with the ".........." replies? I tolerated it for a while and now it's getting really annoying.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_I tolerated it for a while and now it's getting really annoying.

EXACTLY.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
EXACTLY. 

SMG's post was directed towards you, I don't get how "EXACTLY" fits the asnwer lol


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
SMG's post was directed towards you, I don't get how "EXACTLY" fits the asnwer lol









'EXACTLY' THE POINT.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Please keep this on topic guys.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

..........


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

cant we all just get along


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

im not mad im just having fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (localcali)*

alright ron jeremy


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_..........










_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_im not mad im just having fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

He must have seen my old modeling pics to be this mad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifHey gramps did you get your one mod of the year done yet


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_He must have seen my old modeling pics to be this mad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gifHey gramps did you get your one mod of the year done yet
















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

waaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_waaaaaaaaaaaa
















.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

where are the pics pot hole face


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_where are the pics pot hole face









..


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

hey ive missed a lot DAMN!!!!
LoL...
i thought this thread would be at the bottom of the list by now....


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_hey ive missed a lot DAMN!!!!
LoL...
i thought this thread would be at the bottom of the list by now....























For some reason it's taken 6 friggin' days for Fedex to get the breather filter from Georgia to Florida, they coulda walked it here by then!















*Sep 6, 2007 
5:31 AM 
On FedEx vehicle for delivery 
MIAMI, FL 

Sep 1, 2007 
8:19 AM 
Departed FedEx location 
ELLENWOOD, GA 

Aug 31, 2007 
10:23 PM 
Left origin 
KENNESAW, GA*


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
For some reason it's taken 6 friggin' days for Fedex to get the breather filter from Georgia to Florida, they coulda walked it here by then!















*Sep 6, 2007 
5:31 AM 
On FedEx vehicle for delivery 
MIAMI, FL 

Sep 1, 2007 
8:19 AM 
Departed FedEx location 
ELLENWOOD, GA 

Aug 31, 2007 
10:23 PM 
Left origin 
KENNESAW, GA* 



LMAO!!!!
thats Nuts!!!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

you dont even need the breather filter it will not harm anything pan face.........


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_you dont even need the breather filter it will not harm anything pan face.........

...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Paint shop just called, intake is finally ready, the Miami 'manana-factor' is hard at work







, I'll post a pic b4 the install.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

sweet...what color did u paint it....black???


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_sweet...what color did u paint it....black???

http://ainem.vodpod.com/video/...black


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

lol...u are way to old


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_lol...u are way to old









Cool is cool no matter how old u r grasshopper.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Intake:
















Box 'o shiny new trim:
















New Italian suede driving shoes from Saks 5th Ave:


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

why did you get it painted and not powder coated? love the pilgrim shoes just hope you dont think they will make your car faster


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_why did you get it painted and not powder coated? love the pilgrim shoes just hope you dont think they will make your car faster









....


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

LOL! I was going to Photoshop all of those painted goodies into a cornucopia but it seemed like too much trouble.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_why did you get it painted and not powder coated?

Did my homework boyz.








*"Aluminum billet material changes crystal structure at a critical temperature around 400 degrees F, so the heating step of powder coating would adversely affect the strength of the material. The crystalline realignment at 400 degrees F causes the previous ductile aluminum to become brittle."*
This aluminum intake 'shell' is very thin, so I had them paint it with a very high temp paint, in hopes it would resist some of the engine heat.


----------



## steel_beetle (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

that makes sense to me. im proud of this four page thread i started.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (steel_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steel_beetle* »_that makes sense to me. im proud of this four page thread i started.

Nice work!










_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_he knows nothing when it comes to the beetle http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif but he is good at cutting and paisting


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

would air passing through the intake ever cause it to break?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_would air passing through the intake ever cause it to break?









.....


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_would air passing through the intake ever cause it to break?









You have to take into consideration that Bill is on coilovers and the intake is going to be bolted into the car in some fashion or another. Depending on how brittle the powder coating process made the aluminum, one sharp impact to the suspension could cause it to crack or rip around where the bolt holes are.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_
You have to take into consideration that Bill is on coilovers and the intake is going to be bolted into the car in some fashion or another. Depending on how brittle the powder coating process made the aluminum, one sharp impact to the suspension could cause it to crack or rip around where the bolt holes are.

Does it really weaken the aluminum so much








I've seen quite a few powdercoated FMICs and they had no such problems. I'm not saying it's good idea to powdercoat them, though.
Ohh wow, forgot that a lot of people powdercoat their aluminum wheels and that doesn't cause them to bend, crack, break, etc


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

That intake is held on by a wrap around unit that supports it to a bracket and I really doubt that it would crack by getting hit by anything, plus he has racing shoes on so I am sure his driving skills are far superior than any of ours


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (steel_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steel_beetle* »_that makes sense to me. im proud of this four page thread i started.
not many topics reach 4 pages here in the NB thread.....i have had my few laughs at this post though...keeps me checking some more if anything else is new


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_That intake is held on by a wrap around unit that supports it to a bracket and I really doubt that it would crack by getting hit by anything, plus he has racing shoes on so I am sure his driving skills are far superior than any of ours









......


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Does it really weaken the aluminum so much








I've seen quite a few powdercoated FMICs and they had no such problems. I'm not saying it's good idea to powdercoat them, though.
Ohh wow, forgot that a lot of people powdercoat their aluminum wheels and that doesn't cause them to bend, crack, break, etc









Wheels are much, much thicker, we're talking about a very thin piece of aluminum here.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

K&N breather filter was waiting for me when I got home, it's twice as big as the filter it came with:


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Called the paint guy late yesterday to get his input on heat. He told me he used a special primer for aluminum, then brake caliper paint, then clear coat, which he sez has gr8 heat resistant qualities on it's own. He told me external engine heat would be nowhere near 400F, not even 300F, in fact, it would be under 250F. He said the CAI would not even be very hot to the touch, that the big heat is after it leaves the tubo and then out the exhaust, not when it's going thru the CAI and into the turbo. Made sense to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

sweet dude


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Does it really weaken the aluminum so much








I've seen quite a few powdercoated FMICs and they had no such problems. I'm not saying it's good idea to powdercoat them, though.
Ohh wow, forgot that a lot of people powdercoat their aluminum wheels and that doesn't cause them to bend, crack, break, etc









WOW!!!! 4 Pages!!
LMAO!!!
anywho...
why would anyone want to Powder Coat a FMIC?!?!?!?! thats more than retarded!!!! that would cause the intercooler to suffer breathing issues and thus causing the car to Heatsink...
kinda like when you spray paint a FMIC.... it raises Intake temps...
ALuminum NONE Sleeper Mode FTW...


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
WOW!!!! 4 Pages!!
LMAO!!!
anywho...
why would anyone want to Powder Coat a FMIC?!?!?!?! thats more than retarded!!!! that would cause the intercooler to suffer breathing issues and thus causing the car to Heatsink...
kinda like when you spray paint a FMIC.... it raises Intake temps...
ALuminum NONE Sleeper Mode FTW...









I know it's retarded, but those guys don't really care. They have big FMICs and not even chipped...
The only way to do it is to anodize the core.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_K&N breather filter was waiting for me when I got home, it's twice as big as the filter it came with:


Why did you get bigger one? It's kind of pointless.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Why did you get bigger one? It's kind of pointless.

LOL, I didn't know it was the bigger one, I just searched for the correct flange opening! It'll look cool tho!


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
LOL, I didn't know it was the bigger one, I just searched for the correct flange opening! It'll look cool tho!









itll sorta look kinda like if you have 2 intakes... 
lol..
i personally HATE that stupid breather....
i need to get some 30 AMP Copasitors so i can eliminate it without the car going into limp mode....
all that crap does is heat up the cat...
i dont even have a fucen cat...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_i dont even have a fucen cat...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

where are the flipping dyno charts on this thing with pics you freddy kreuger look alike


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_where are the flipping dyno charts on this thing with pics you freddy kreuger look alike









http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

*From: Bill Squire
Sent: Monday, September 10, 2007 11:53 AM
To: 'Chris Green'
Subject: Beetle
Hi Chris,
CAI is ready, but I want to use a black silicone hose, not blue (see attached pic), do u have it? It’s 16” long w/ a 3/8” opening.
Bill
From: Chris Green [mailto:[email protected]] 
Ok, cool, we have that in black. 
Chris Green
USP Motorsports
http://www.USPmotorsports.com
From: Bill Squire
How’s this Friday morning looking Chris?
Bill
From: Chris Green [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sounds good, see you then.
Chris Green
USP Motorsports
http://www.USPmotorsports.com*








It's been hot and rainy w/high humidity, weather looks better as the week progresses for best dyno results.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

That a boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

so did anyone consider a k&N panel filter in the stock airbox? Then shave the inside of the box smooth... you could even swiss cheese the bottom of it, or run some duct into it. 
I chose this way to be more stealthy... got sick of the whoosh


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_so did anyone consider a k&N panel filter in the stock airbox? Then shave the inside of the box smooth... you could even swiss cheese the bottom of it, or run some duct into it. 
I chose this way to be more stealthy... got sick of the whoosh









Ghetto mod.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MattP)*

bill, hows it workin out. i can't belive you went and got a K&N






















looks good in black. im scared to see the dyno. i want it back if it shows good results


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_so did anyone consider a k&N panel filter in the stock airbox? Then shave the inside of the box smooth... you could even swiss cheese the bottom of it, or run some duct into it. 

im not a fan of K&N. im running a smoothed stock box with an OEM filter. Instead of the stock intake piping, Im running aircraft flex tubing to the OEM box opening!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_bill, hows it workin out. i can't belive you went and got a K&N






















looks good in black. im scared to see the dyno. i want it back if it shows good results









LOL, not sure the damn breather does much of anything anyways.
Hey, the damn thing BETTER show 'good results'!















I'll scan and post both dynos, whether it was to my advantage or not.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Did I mention that this was going on too?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_so did anyone consider a k&N panel filter in the stock airbox?

I have a K&N drop-in now, but AFAIK, there are no hp gains, just better breathing for 'better throttle response'. 
That's wut this exercise is all about; will a CAI on a NB w/ a K03S turbo produce recordable hp gains? We'll see very soon!
*From: Bill Squire
To: 'Chris Green'
Subject: Beetle
Hi Chris,
I would like to dyno it both before and after the intake install to see if there are any hp increases.
From: Chris Green [mailto:[email protected]] 

We could do 2 pulls before and 2 pulls after if you would like.
Chris Green
USP Motorsports
http://www.USPmotorsports.com
*


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

any kind of intake mod as far as im concerned, and hp is concerned is marginal at best. Basically all your paying big bucks for is cool noises 
I've run short ram with a paper cone, short ram with heat shield and ITG filter, stock airbox with paper filter, stock with k&N, smoothed stock box...
The single most effective mod you can do to the intake is the turbo inlet pipe


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_any kind of intake mod as far as im concerned, and hp is concerned is marginal at best. Basically all your paying big bucks for is cool noises 
I've run short ram with a paper cone, short ram with heat shield and ITG filter, stock airbox with paper filter, stock with k&N, smoothed stock box...
The single most effective mod you can do to the intake is the turbo inlet pipe









I have a Samco, by way of Eurojet, TIP. 
Yes, I've heard it all b4, and, AFAIK, no one has used this CAI yet, so we will let the dyno tell us one way or the other!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_That a boy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

post up the dynos man....what are u waiting for


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_post up the dynos man....what are u waiting for









Cantcha read?! The dyno is FRIDAY.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

AFAIK it will look pretty.
Yes, lets see your dyno results.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248717
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3410238
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
btw, breather does nothing cept filter the 2ndary air injection pump... no performance gains whatsoever


_Modified by MattP at 2:15 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_AFAIK it will look pretty.
Yes, lets see your dyno results.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3248717
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3410238
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
btw, breather does nothing cept filter the 2ndary air injection pump... no performance gains whatsoever
 
1. I prefer the term 'cool'.









2. We shall see tomorrow!








3. Thx for the links, I've read thru some of this b4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3. That's wut I thought, I guess that monster b/filter will baffle the VW service techs!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

what a deusche


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

well its friday now man


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (steel_beetle)*

Well guys, I took it in, came back 4 hours later, it turns out this CAI is for the 225hp TT, doh! Our MAF is too small for the opening and you can't use a bigger MAF, it will run too lean and throw a CEL.








But all is not lost!








I'm standing there in stunned silence when a GTI pulls up and what do u think he has on his windshield? A big @ss TMTuning sticker.







I'm like, huh?! He walks in and I ask him why he has that sticker and he tells me he's the US group buy coordinator for TMTuning! So I pull the intake out of the box and we talk about it and all it needs is a rubber 'inner sleeve' to get the right diameter. The long blue hose is not for our cars either, u just plug the nipple it's attached to. Chris is going to source the part and we will try it again next week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The bad news. The TMtuning guy sez u can not show CAI hp gains on the dyno, because the increase in hp will only show if the incoming air is 'rammed'. i.e. u hafta be rolling.








BTW, re: the APR DV. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !!!


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

Lmao, that's a big fail.
Hopefully you can get it sorted out quickly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meanwhile, I want to sell my car for something else lol.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Lmao, that's a big fail.
Hopefully you can get it sorted out quickly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meanwhile, I want to sell my car for something else lol.

Meh, at least I can say I tried!








It's not a big fix, u just hafta have the right fitting for the sleeve, there wasn't time to get it today. 
I had the APR DV installed, so it was out with the Forge DV, it makes a sort of a 'honk' sound, and also a short shift kit, the Autotech/TT one, man what a nice crisp feel to the shifts now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Meh, at least I can say I tried!








It's not a big fix, u just hafta have the right fitting for the sleeve, there wasn't time to get it today. 
I had the APR DV installed, so it was out with the Forge DV, it makes a sort of a 'honk' sound, and also a short shift kit, the Autotech/TT one, man what a nice crisp feel to the shifts now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

APR R1 sounds almost exactly as stock DV. I never noticed any difference in sound or performance. Meaning my stock one was still in good shape.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

Hey bill I have those rubber sleeves for that intake if you want them I will send them to you free of charge! shoot me an im with your mailing address and I will ship them out monday two day air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LMK


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Well guys, I took it in, came back 4 hours later, it turns out this CAI is for the 225hp TT, doh! Our MAF is too small for the opening and you can't use a bigger MAF, it will run too lean and throw a CEL. 

say waaa? There was a larger one TMT had on the site a while ago... I don't think I have the email from them but I will look.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Intake (OLD GHOST)*

The biggest one they sell is for the vr6 which is the same as the one for the 1.8t it just uses rubber rings to bring the diameter down to fit on the 1.8t. I had a long conversation with those guys one day http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by localcali at 3:36 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_
say waaa? There was a larger one TMT had on the site a while ago... I don't think I have the email from them but I will look.

Don't sweat it man, u gave me a good deal on it, thx. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yes, this must be the 'larger' CAI, it's fits both the VR6's and the 225 TT, which have the same diameter MAF. It's an easy fix to make it fit the NB. 


_Modified by Billsbug at 7:06 PM 9-15-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
APR R1 sounds almost exactly as stock DV. I never noticed any difference in sound or performance. Meaning my stock one was still in good shape.

Could be, I swapped out my OEM DV for the Forge DV years ago when I got the chip and exhaust, so I never really heard it. The APR DV definitely sounds different than the Forge at WOT, which didn't sound like anything, as far as i could tell.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_I had the APR DV installed, so it was out with the Forge DV, it makes a sort of a 'honk' sound...

The sound of it is more like if you pinched your nose and said "ONG" kinda loud and held that sound.








Here it is installed, the TIP is from Eurojet, a really nice piece:


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

looks sweet bill...more pics when the intake is on please...no dyno anymore.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_...no dyno anymore.

Speaking of which, the good news is 4 years/40K miles after the 1st dyno my hp/tq is still exactly the same, 190whp/210wtq. The bad news is I only have 190whp/210wtq, lol.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Hey bill I have those rubber sleeves for that intake if you want them I will send them to you free of charge! shoot me an im with your mailing address and I will ship them out monday two day air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif LMK









PM sent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Speaking of which, the good news is 4 years/40K miles after the 1st dyno my hp/tq is still exactly the same, 190whp/210wtq. The bad news is I only have 190whp/210wtq, lol.










well as long as u dont go down in HP everything is fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_well as long as u dont go down in HP everything is fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Bottom line, I'll never really be happy until I go BT. The vert will be paid off this November and I wanna compare what the couple of guys are doing now b4 I make that leap.


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

My friend hates his K04. He only made a few hp from it and it doesn't spool as fast. I'd research it a lot before making the final decision Bill.


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Intake (SomeMacGuy)*

I'm putting down 210/228







gotta be the shaved airbox


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_My friend hates his K04. He only made a few hp from it and it doesn't spool as fast. I'd research it a lot before making the final decision Bill.

NP man, I would never do a K04.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_I'm putting down 210/228







gotta be the shaved airbox









Hahaha.















U used REVO or Giac, right? 


_Modified by Billsbug at 2:28 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*

APR actually. I dont know how I got those numbers, our setups are pretty similar. It was perfect conditions @ the dyno day (temp + humidity), 94 octane, no cat, 23 psi boost spike tapering slowly down to 16ish @ 6500.... that was the first pull, the 2nd was about 20 hp less(heatsoak)








I haven't been on the dyno in a while, but recently the bug beat up on a revo stage 2 mkV GTI. (he was quite pissed) Those supposedly have around 215/250 at the wheels I think, with a bit more weight
it was on a dynojet and same day I put down more hp/torque than a supercharged 12v Vr6, and more hp than a 78 corvette, but that is no challenge. 
i can totally squeeze more out of the stock turbo with a fmic, more boooost, and possibly water/meth injection. At the time I was running an open samco TIP as well with a short ram. I noticed slightly better throttle response down low when I switched to my current setup, but that is neither here nor there... When I get settled @ a new job the beetle will be going bt... can't wait


_Modified by MattP at 4:00 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

i got 217whp/293wtq out of my old beetle, the new turbo S is a little slower... 175/199 on it right now and it is stock....
old car had FMIC and APR hoses dv and exhaust.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_APR actually. I dont know how I got those numbers, our setups are pretty similar. It was perfect conditions @ the dyno day (temp + humidity), 94 octane, no cat, 23 psi boost spike tapering slowly down to 16ish @ 6500.... that was the first pull, the 2nd was about 20 hp less(heatsoak)








I haven't been on the dyno in a while, but recently the bug beat up on a revo stage 2 mkV GTI. (he was quite pissed) Those supposedly have around 215/250 at the wheels I think, with a bit more weight
it was on a dynojet and same day I put down more hp/torque than a supercharged 12v Vr6, and more hp than a 78 corvette, but that is no challenge. 
i can totally squeeze more out of the stock turbo with a fmic, more boooost, and possibly water/meth injection. At the time I was running an open samco TIP as well with a short ram. I noticed slightly better throttle response down low when I switched to my current setup, but that is neither here nor there... When I get settled @ a new job the beetle will be going bt... can't wait

_Modified by MattP at 4:00 PM 9-17-2007_

Both days were 100+ in the dyno room, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. Do u have a MBC to get 23psi?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_i got 217whp/293wtq out of my old beetle, the new turbo S is a little slower... 175/199 on it right now and it is stock....
old car had FMIC and APR hoses dv and exhaust.


293wtq?! How?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: Intake (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Both days were 100+ in the dyno room, so I'm sure that has something to do with it. Do u have a MBC to get 23psi?

no, the day my cat blew up and shot debris all over the road (not to mention a huge cloud of smoke) she started spiking higher. Before the explosion it was about 18. My n75 has gotten funky lately, so I will be trying somthing diff. I think MBC will be the way to go. I'll Prolley buy the kinetic one.... or a blue one if I can find it.
293 wtq in colorado!? I dont know about that. A LT1 camaro I helped build put down 360/420 (b4 nawz) here in new england. My friend moved to Boulder a year ago, and his car lost an extremely noticable amount


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

I had APH software in my 01 beetle with an aph, the motor had beem swapped out with an awp and the ko3s... i think the software was thinking ko3 and the turbo was producing more air then the software was experiencing.
I'll see if i can find the dyno sheet... the w/g would not hold the boost and you could see it tapering off.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Intake (MattP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MattP* »_
no, the day my cat blew up and shot debris all over the road (not to mention a huge cloud of smoke) she started spiking higher. Before the explosion it was about 18. My n75 has gotten funky lately, so I will be trying somthing diff. I think MBC will be the way to go. I'll Prolley buy the kinetic one.... or a blue one if I can find it.
293 wtq in colorado!? I dont know about that. A LT1 camaro I helped build put down 360/420 (b4 nawz) here in new england. My friend moved to Boulder a year ago, and his car lost an extremely noticable amount









Hmmmm, I always spike at 20-21psi. My perf shop gave me a big 'No!' to a MBC for the K03/K03S.


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

i would spike at 21-26 psi... I did not get a higher reading with an MBC. cranking on w/g helped with a boost spike at 2-4 k then the hp was done with my FMIC and NOS spray in the FMIC.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_i would spike at 21-26 psi... I did not get a higher reading with an MBC. cranking on w/g helped with a boost spike at 2-4 k then the hp was done with my FMIC and NOS spray in the FMIC. 

Did this car survive?


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

When you install a mbc on our cars you dont get to vary the amount of boost with manipulating the gas pedal, the boost comes on all or nothing... at least that is what I've read here. I would also leave the n75 plugged in, just bypassed. I am also considering putting a diode on the map sensor to fool the computer and avoid hard limp mode which I frequently experiece


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

you can run them in parallel so you ahve the best of both worlds.. i saw it on here somewhere
and yes the car survived... like i said i think it was the k03 software on the k03s turbo... the car ran really well... it is still around and it never burned anything up, the A/R was good a little rich down low but up top it was good.


_Modified by white86gti at 2:29 PM 9-17-2007_


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (white86gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *white86gti* »_you can run them in parallel so you ahve the best of both worlds.. i saw it on here somewhere
and yes the car survived... like i said i think it was the k03 software on the k03s turbo... the car ran really well... it is still around and it never burned anything up, the A/R was good a little rich down low but up top it was good.


The only way to have good part throttle is to connect MBC in overboost mode. You would be able to only lower the the max boost and not be able to go above of what N75 sets. I used it that way because I was spiking 22-23, which is too much for my taste and I don't even have upgraded IC.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

just go big turbo and stop f.u.c.k.i.n.g with that piece of trash ko3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_just go big turbo and stop f.u.c.k.i.n.g with that piece of trash ko3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Not everybody can afford it man. My bank accounting is already floating low as is and I'm not going BT until I break 13s.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

I hear ya brother man! I guess I meant to say once you start modding you will never stop unless your getting some decent numbers on the dyno 350hp+ and that ko3s is not going to wet your whistle ever so dont put money into it scrap that thing and wait until you have enough to get something bigger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I hear ya brother man! I guess I meant to say once you start modding you will never stop unless your getting some decent numbers on the dyno 350hp+ and that ko3s is not going to wet your whistle ever so dont put money into it scrap that thing and wait until you have enough to get something bigger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I haven't done any mods that can't be transferred to the big turbo yet, save the downpipe. I even got Unitronic software so once I go BT I just change the file and pay whatever extra it costs. I'll do water/meth soon and that of course will work with BT as well. Will probably get used TIP and re-sell it once it's not needed.
Stuff like that...


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*

Thats what I did so your headed in the right direction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

I think the step from 127.5whp (stock) to 200whp (chip/exhaust etc) to 300+whp (BT) is a good thing, it gives u time to adapt to the driving characteristics of higher performance. I think if I went directly from stock to BT I'd probably have wrecked it already.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

true true http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

I ordered this neoprene ducting to replace the aluminum stuff on the CAI, Steve from Modshack http://www.modshack.info/ttda.htm was nice enuf to give me his supplier's contact info: http://www.aircraftspruce.com/...t.php http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Here is a link to a company that I buy from that also sells that stuff but only in 12ft rolls!>http://www.sporthoses.com/ I was looking for someone to go halfs with because it costs 75$ for 12ft but it is the best on the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## white86gti (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
Not everybody can afford it man. My bank accounting is already floating low as is and I'm not going BT until I break 13s.
 iwas thinking the same thing.. but... that beens said what else am i going to have to replace after i throw a 200hp shot of NOS on it to get there... ( that would be my bad driving aswell, i aint no drag racer )


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_Here is a link to a company that I buy from that also sells that stuff but only in 12ft rolls!>http://www.sporthoses.com/ I was looking for someone to go halfs with because it costs 75$ for 12ft but it is the best on the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Of course I know this company, they sell Samco stuff, I looked on their site last week, but didn't see anything, they sell intake hose too?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yeah the good stuff too but I dont want to buy 12ft so if we had three people going in on it that wouldnt be so bad


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

I thought we needed 5 feet, no?


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I think 3-4 would be fine but just to be safe it should probably just be two people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_I think 3-4 would be fine but just to be safe it should probably just be two people http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm going down close to the grill, they'll be attaching the aluminum 'mouth' in some way near the mesh. Lemme see how it looks, if it's not gr8 then I can split it w/u.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

OMG 6 Pages?!?!?!
YEESUZ!!!!
How is everyone doing?..


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

guys if your planning on doing a custom Cold Air Intake... let me know... i would love to do this project with you... i would love to custom make a CIA for our cars...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_guys if your planning on doing a custom Cold Air Intake... let me know... i would love to do this project with you... i would love to custom make a CIA for our cars...

I should have it done by next Tuesday if the parts come by then. U can take a close look at it, we'll take a spin, maybe on that downtown track.








One of the things I'm hoping for is better upper range power, the vert is very quick in the low and middle ranges, but feels very weak after 120mph or so.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
I should have it done by next Tuesday if the parts come by then. U can take a close look at it, we'll take a spin, maybe on that downtown track.








One of the things I'm hoping for is better upper range power, the vert is very quick in the low and middle ranges, but feels very weak after 120mph or so. 

yeah my car is the same... it starts to struggle after 135 140 or so...


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

My suggestion for 125+ is to run open dump for exhaust







Mine was kindof still pullin at 145, but the ko3s is just blowing hot air when were going that fast, really isnt too much we can do about it... cept upgrade


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_
yeah my car is the same... it starts to struggle after 135 140 or so...









Well yeah dude, it's limited to 130 by VW, maybe 140 w/ REVO chip.


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

pshh limit schimit. I have had my vert over 135 as well without hittin a limiter. Maybe it's in my APR?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_pshh limit schimit. I have had my vert over 135 as well without hittin a limiter. Maybe it's in my APR?

Correct.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*

ive had my car over 135... it just struggles somewhat at those speeds... difinitly a result of our tiny turbo blowing hot air... front mount intercooler would "MAYBE" help...


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_ive had my car over 135... it just struggles somewhat at those speeds... difinitly a result of our tiny turbo blowing hot air... front mount intercooler would "MAYBE" help...

<cough>BT<cough>


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_
<cough>BT<cough>









LOL, yeah, but in reality I'm more interested in faster 0-60, 0-100 times.


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
LOL, yeah, but in reality I'm more interested in faster 0-60, 0-100 times.

<cough>BT<cough>


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_
<cough>BT<cough>










ok ok....i kno this is a dumb question







, but what does BT stand for....it cant be BiTurbo can it


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*

Big turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (SomeMacGuy)*

big turbo=BT, god I gotta stay outta here


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

Is it the intake installed yet?!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_Is it the intake installed yet?!

I'm waiting for the aircraft tubing to arrive.
*http://www.aircraftspruce.com
Ship Via:	USPS PRIORITY
Shipped:	09/18/07
Invoice:	344930
Mdse Total: 29.00*


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Still alive, just waiting for it to stop raining...


----------



## BeetleRob (May 23, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

when are u going to get the intake on your car, it looks intresting!!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (robpad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robpad* »_when are u going to get the intake on your car, it looks intresting!!


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Still alive, just waiting for it to stop raining...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Finally stopped raining, so I took it up to the tuner shop yesterday to have the CAI installed. 
I'd noticed a loud SHUSSSSSH sound at full boost the last few days, figured it was a loose clamp, DV connection or something else simple, so I told them to look at that. 4 hours later they _finally_ located the issue







. An OEM rubber hose from the intercooler, one that runs close to the exhaust manifold, had 'melted' and had a quarter-sized hole in it where is sat by the manifold.








It's a good thing I brought it in cuz I was STILL boosting at 20psi, but only becuz the APR program map was forcing the turbo to keep the same boost, it coulda burned up.








I'll hafta take a pic of the damaged hose and I'll get a Samco kit to replace the new OEM hose they put in (they were out of Samco hose kits, doh!).
Oh yeah, there was no time left in the day for the snowboxectomy and CAI/Turbo S fender liner install, GRRRR!









Needless to say tho, with the boost leak fixed, the vert rocks the road again!


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

I have that hose from Samco that is blue and in great shape if your interested? lmk, its just sitting in my garage


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*

Thx for the offer, the new OEM hose should be OK for now and I'll eventually be using all black hoses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll try the CAI install again next week.


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Thx for the offer, the new OEM hose should be OK for now and I'll eventually be using all black hoses. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll try the CAI install again next week.
















It's taking a while ehh? I don't get it why can't you just put it in yourself, it literally takes 10 minutes.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
It's taking a while ehh? I don't get it why can't you just put it in yourself, it literally takes 10 minutes.

Because it may need a bit of 'tuning' once it's done. Not only that, they are installing a Turbo S fender liner and removing my OEM grill, along with the awful Caractere grill 'cover' pieces, and replacing it all with Turbo S grills (it takes 2).


----------



## r0nd3L (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
Because it may need a bit of 'tuning' once it's done. Not only that, they are installing a Turbo S fender liner and removing my OEM grill, along with the awful Caractere grill 'cover' pieces, and replacing it all with Turbo S grills (it takes 2). 

How can intake need tuning, it doesn't do much different to do that.
Turbo S fender linear is easy as well, but not sure what you mean by grilles. Turbo S ones fit regular bugs?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (r0nd3L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *r0nd3L* »_
How can intake need tuning, it doesn't do much different to do that.
Turbo S fender linear is easy as well, but not sure what you mean by grilles. Turbo S ones fit regular bugs?

Not the intake dodo, the engine programming.















I have a Caractere front valance. It does not have the same grill openings as a regular NB or a Turbo S. The Caractere valance sits on top of the OEM front, the OEM grill sits behind it and the fogs poke thru the valance. You fit pieces of very small holed metal mesh so the OEM grill doesn't show. It looks like crap and restricts air flow. The Turbo S grill is shorter than the width of the Caractere openings, so u need 2 to make it work. First u remove the OEM grill and the Caractere grill pieces. The fogs are now hanging loose. You cut a section of the first Turbo S grill, the part with the fogs, and fit them to the left and right openings, they will sit to the far corners, which is really nice. U then fit the fogs back into the new grill. Then u cut a large center section of the second Turbo S grill for the middle. 


_Modified by Billsbug at 11:32 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

Look closely. You can see the OEM grill sitting behind the Caractere mesh, which u can see is rough cut on the edges around the fogs. I'll be getting rid of those chrome fog surrounds too.
In case ur wondering, I'd lose the pop-up HID washers if I did the whole Turbo S bumper and I really like how the Caractere front slims down the body a bit.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

damn, still no intake.








ill take the TS front off your hands!


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (OLD GHOST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OLD GHOST* »_ill take the TS front off your hands!

HUH?! I never said I had a Turbo S front...


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
HUH?! I never said I had a Turbo S front...

ha, read it wrong.


----------



## eurobubble (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_
HUH?! I never said I had a Turbo S front...

id stick with the set up u have now....i love the turbo s bumper but keep ur caracter


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (eurobubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurobubble* »_
id stick with the set up u have now....i love the turbo s bumper but keep ur caracter









HUH?! (again)
I never said I was removing the Caractere valance, I'm only changing the GRILL.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

where is the intake bro? I am dying to see it installed


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_where is the intake bro? I am dying to see it installed









The aircraft tubing was a tad small in diameter, so I ordered it in a slightly larger size, just got it yesterday. Probably take it back in next Tuesday if it's not raining.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

why not if its raining?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_why not if its raining?

The shop is way up north in Ft. Liquordale







, so when I'm up there I inspect my properties, that's no fun if it's raining. It never rains where you are in Costa Misery.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (localcali)*

ic, I just want to know how you like it and what it sounds like


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (localcali)*


_Quote, originally posted by *localcali* »_ic, I just want to know how you like it and what it sounds like









All I can say is the techs at the shop, and these are all guys with BT cars from GTI's to S4's, all said they've never seen anything like it and they can't wait to install it to hear how it sounds. Woulda been in last week, but I had that boost leak thing, grrrr.


----------



## localcali (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: (Billsbug)*

yeah I cant wait to put mine on as well, I heard its a great setup so we will have to see, keep me posted


----------

